

Ask HN - Twitter accounts hacked due to internal leaks? - film42

This isn&#x27;t intended to be a support request, but a discussion around my current issue with twitter.<p>The Problem: Over the past few weeks my twitter account keeps getting compromised. No phishing attacks or anything, just dirty DMs from my account to various friends. Sometimes my account will be &quot;forced to reset password&quot; multiple times a day, even. Each reset I use a 8-16 character password, randomly generated. I&#x27;ve revoked all apps except Disqus, Siri, Dropbox, and Medium.<p>Other Information: Plenty of my friends have been seeing similar things happen. Have you guys?<p>Theory: Is there a chance that this attack is coming from inside twitter? Maybe some internal app&#x27;s api key was compromised? Could this in fact become an issue.<p>Twitter&#x27;s support doesn&#x27;t make this easy to work with. Hopefully the community has some input.
======
japhyr
I have been getting a few spam DMs from a couple people I was following. Both
were very inactive, and I only got spam from them after they were completely
inactive for a couple months.

------
6thSigma
I believe some people were speculating that Hootsuite was hacked recently.
None of my Twitter accounts have been compromised. (I don't use Hootsuite)

~~~
stevewillows
I had two accounts that have never touched Hootsuite compromised yesterday.
That said, my main account had no trouble.

~~~
film42
I mean, I don't wanna draw conclusions, but it's very strange that so many
accounts are compromised compared to, say, facebook. On facebook, it happens,
but it's because you were phished.

Too bad there's no insight from twitter itself.

